# Koi hmpk x Koi hmpk



## jarabas (Mar 23, 2015)

They spawned! Their first time and mine too (at least were bettas are concerned.) 
Female and male introduced into the spawning tank about 4 pm on 4/22. 5 gallon storage container, heater at 83F, IAL and ceramic mug for her to hide in. Lots of floating plants. Bubble wrap for nest support. 
Spawning sometine between 10 pm 4/23 and 6 am 4/24.
Maybe 50 eggs--not sure. My first time trying to count, and I'm feeling rather inept. 
She is rather tattered looking, but NO bite wounds as I had feared. She's in her regular, 5 gal, freshly cleaned and vacumned tank with Stress Guard and some AQ salt added. She ate some wingless drosophila and a few nls pellets. "Fish tits" gone. Vacation time for moma.

Dad is not tending the nest too well. It seems small to me and he's keeps touring his container instead of minding the eggs. We will see what plays out.
At least they did it.


----------



## jarabas (Mar 23, 2015)

4/26 No nest, No eggs, No fry visible. Think dad ate them.
Disappointing. Will he be a better breeder in the future? Is this inexperience?


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

It does sound a bit like you have a deadbeat dad. You can try again, and he may get better, but if you're dead set on getting fry from him, you might have to be prepared to artificially hatch.


----------



## jarabas (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks Kevin,

I think I am going to let her heal up, condition her again and try my other koi male, either with Fai or with one of my other koi girls...


----------

